# Andrews Pitchfork



## coyotte (16 February 2007)

Any one use this tool?

If so how have you found it?

Any hints to pass along?


Cheers


----------



## BIG BWACULL (16 February 2007)

I am an avid gardener but have found using my own pitchfork a lot easier as i am not sure who andrew is or where he lives, I find standing up straight allows for less pain through the back and always remember bend at the knees as we only know with age it could get a bit crook.   Try franks spade in conjunction with andrews pitchfork for best results.


----------



## Techbuy (16 February 2007)

http://www.trade10.com/andrewspitchfork.htm
more info on the Fitchfork - trading type - not gardening type - LOL...


----------



## coyotte (17 February 2007)

Techbuy

Thanks for the link.

Cheers


----------



## bvbfan (17 February 2007)

Video tutorial on it here

http://www.tradeology.com/lessons/andrew/an.html


----------



## IFocus (17 February 2007)

Hi Coyotte

Try a search using Median line and find Tim Morge I followed him for some time to study the method.

I never achieved to manage to use it as an entry method but often use it as a exit method and also to frame a trend to gauge trend strength

Happy to answer any questions

Focus


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (18 February 2007)

bvbfan said:
			
		

> Video tutorial on it here
> 
> http://www.tradeology.com/lessons/andrew/an.html




Thanks for the link Bvbfan.

It seems a simple trend line does the same without the necessity of time consuming analysis. It was interesting though.

Do you use it on Forex?


----------



## bvbfan (18 February 2007)

No, not looked at using it in FX until now.

I usually only trade one direction in forex and I think there are better techniques for that than the pitchfork.

Here's a chart of the XJO though


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (19 February 2007)

Bvbfan,
It sure is an interesting concept and looks good. It may just have some potential for those who can realise it.
Thanks for the postings.
Snake


----------



## coyotte (19 February 2007)

Thanks for all the links guys & gals :

The reason I asked this query was a while back a poster at IC picked the turning points of LHG within a few cents and went on to do it again several months later --- using the PitchFork only .

I asked him/her how he was applying the method and he emailed me a Ebook on the subject --- if any one is interested PM me and I'll forward a copy on.

It would appear it is more than just "trend line  trading" as the pitchfork for the opposing trend should also be determined --- along with the multi parallels for both trends ---- in a steep trend there is also the 1/2 pitchfork .

Aget also uses it to help project the end of a EW Wave 3


But like all Trend line methods it is SUBJECTIVE .


Cheers 
and thanks again for the input 

Coyotte


----------

